# Travel Box & Temporary home.



## Night_Winder (Jan 10, 2010)

Here's what I've got as a transport box and first home for my little Spotted Python:


























It's a 15lt click-clack, I've drilled some holes in the top for ventilation. I figure I'll keep it for a while as something to use when the snake needs to travel - ie to home from the store and to the vet's if need be - and I'll leave him living in it for a little while (two or three feeds I figure) before releasing him into the vivarium that's been built for him.

Know it doesn't have any fixtures in yet but what do you think?
​


----------



## GJUK (Feb 13, 2010)

It's a plastic box mate, with holes in. Congratulations.


----------



## madsmum (Jan 24, 2009)

pmsl!!!! lol what a weird thread. know were in a recessions but hey...


----------



## Night_Winder (Jan 10, 2010)

LOL.

Well need something to move him in, and might be an idea to let him get used to it and then move into his viv.


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

Just the job. More or less equivalent to our RUBs. I have a couple of tubs exactly like that lying around for just this purpose. Newspaper in the bottom, with some cardboard boxes for hides and a branch and water bowl and you have the perfect home for a hatchling. He'll love it


----------



## Night_Winder (Jan 10, 2010)

snickers said:


> Just the job. More or less equivalent to our RUBs. I have a couple of tubs exactly like that lying around for just this purpose. Newspaper in the bottom, with some cardboard boxes for hides and a branch and water bowl and you have the perfect home for a hatchling. He'll love it



Thanks. 

Yeah decided I'd like something that's about the same size as what he's living in right now, to at the very least help him with the shift, that I can pick him up in, take him home in and leave in the vivarium for a little while - should reduce any stress from the move. 
Not sure how long he should stay in it though.

Yep got all the things he'll need  
Except a small branch, but I'm sure I can manage something.


----------

